

Show HN: PaaS is passé: Roll your own Heroku - face7hill

I like Heroku, I really do. But sometimes it’s not a good fit for my clients, so I built this:<p>builder.varoquagroup.com<p>I also got tired of repeating myself when bootstrapping new apps. I wanted to be able to knock out more of my own personal projects quickly as well as take on clients that don’t have a whole lot of budget.<p>I’m curious what you guys think.
======
face7hill
Clickable: <http://builder.varoquagroup.com/>

